# A few pictures of my lifetime artwork -



## Designer1234

Hi everyone -- I have been doing different art projects my whole life. I have tried just about everything at one time or another. I have taught many of them through out the years, and I think it has made my life brighter, more enjoyable and I feel It is part of my being. here are a few of my memories -- I will post more as I find the pictures. Please, my hopes for all of us is that we enjoy the process -


----------



## Dsynr

Beautiful work---probably accompanied by beautiful memories...sigh...


----------



## sfincher

you are very talented. lovely


----------



## Designer1234

here are some more pictures of my work


----------



## maureenb

Love your,"other" crafts,beautiful job!


----------



## cathie02664

BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## bevmckay

So lovely. Multi tallented Lady!


----------



## mambo22

thank you for sharing such beautiful memories and artwork


----------



## dagmargrubaugh

Beautiful work!


----------



## Designer1234

Dsynr said:


> Beautiful work---probably accompanied by beautiful memories...sigh...


you are so right-- my years in Arizona made me love the southwestern mountains, desert and artwork. My years in New Zealand opened up a whole new wonder world of beautiful art work -- There is so much for us to learn and try.


----------



## dianes1717

Really lovely work with so many memories.


----------



## Klockie

Beautiful works. I have shared many of these crafts and know it has contributed to a happy life. I can no longer do some of these things, such as the stained glass, but the memories are still there.


----------



## crafterwantabe

Did you create all the beautiful pieces of art? If so, you are a very talented lady. Love them all. Mary


----------



## Nanimal

Your pictures are absolutely amazing, and very enjoyable. I love the stained glass, and everything else you have done. You arequite gifted. <3


----------



## laurelarts

You are so very gifted. Isn't it wonderful to be able to express yourself that way? Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Designer1234

crafterwantabe said:


> Did you create all the beautiful pieces of art? If so, you are a very talented lady. Love them all. Mary


Yes Mary -- all of these are art work I did over the years. It has made my life so rich -


----------



## mcguire

you are so Rich in talent. I went back and looked agin. I can see things how I want it to look but do not know how to do it.
Wish I lived close to you. Keep up the beauty.


----------



## PittyPat

Oh my, you are so talented, thank you for sharing with us....


----------



## Mamasmurf

Thank you for sharing. Amazing what we can do and then have the pictures to share. The only craft I couldn't get the hang of was tatting. 
Snow birds here, in NH, means Florida or Texas. My DH died before we could place our camper in Texas to enjoy during the winter. We did visit there and fell in love with the coast line.
I still enjoy our farm (Smurf Country Farm) and caring for the animals (llamas, mini horses, chickens, goats, Annie, the Jacob sheep (she thinks she is a dog and wanders the farm all day long) and a lone rabbit. Eggs are great if the customers don't all order them before they are produced - he he.


----------



## Ronie

very beautiful work Designer123 you are a very talented lady.
I lived in Arizona most of the 80's and I also lived there a bit in the early 70's.. you captured the feel of the desert very well...


----------



## wwrightson

Thanks for shareing. You are so talented and so willing to share your knowledge.


----------



## bwtyer

so enjoyable- the applique and thread painting really caught my eye as I sew & quilt- but have never created anything as beautiful as your work! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Designer1234

mcguire said:


> you are so Rich in talent. I went back and looked agin. I can see things how I want it to look but do not know how to do it.
> Wish I lived close to you. Keep up the beauty.


I believe completely that there is talent in everyone -- that is why I opened the workshop section. It is sometimes difficult to bring out because of lack of confidence - or the feeling 'I could never do that' We all have different levels of talent but I really believe there is a place in every one of us who can do so much more if they try.

I have taught my whole life and the most amazing thing is when someone takes a class and says at the end of it - you have opened a door for me-- some never do that again but there are others who really decide they are going to work at something until they are good at it.

I have thrown out many many works in progress over the years. I just don't worry about it and I try again. It is a passion with me and has made my life rich. I debated whether I should show my work -- but if one or two people feel that it shows that if you try, you can succeed them I am glad I am showing it. I do it for me - not anyone else and it is a joy to me when people like my work. I would do it whether they liked it or not. that is the truth. It has given me so much --

We are all talented - some of us just don't know it -


----------



## Designer1234

Klockie said:


> Beautiful works. I have shared many of these crafts and know it has contributed to a happy life. I can no longer do some of these things, such as the stained glass, but the memories are still there.


There are a lot of them I can't do any more. I am just glad my husband insisted I take pictures -- he is my #1 fan and thinks I can do anything. he has convinced me it is okay to try -- not all of it works out. I don't do glass or copper work any more - or silversmithing, or pottery but I have my pictures and memories. It is so nice that there is a place where I don't feel I am boasting to show my work aside from my blog -- we need to share what we do - and I think this is a great idea to have a place where other crafts (artwork) can be shown and appreciated.

it is wonderful and I thank admin for opening this new section


----------



## Designer1234

laurelarts said:


> You are so very gifted. Isn't it wonderful to be able to express yourself that way? Thank you for sharing.


Laurelarts- you and the other designers on your section are so talented-- It is something I can't do-- follow a pattern or write out a pattern -- and I admire your work and the wonderful designers you show -- I love it that there is room for all of us in this creative world we live in - and this is a great idea to open a new section.

I have a best friend who is a traditional quilter - her quilts are glorious- every point matches and is perfect- every stitch is perfect - I love her work. One day we were at a quilting retreat and we both decided that we loved the other's work but would never in a million years be able to do it. So for years every project i have finished I have sent a picture to her -- Every beautiful quilt she has finished - she has sent a picture to me. We admire our differences - we admire the other's talent and neither one of us feels less worthwhile because we can't or don't want to do the other's projects.

I often to into your section and just browse -- what wonderful talent there is on KP - and what a great thing it is that you three opened up a place where they can post links and arrange to sell their work. You have given so many people the confidence to start and the confidence to design, and the confidence to put themselves out there. My hat is off to all of you.

There is room for everyone in the creative world. thanks for your kind words but you are just as talented-- I have followed your pictures of your designs as well as the other girls who share managing the section with you. You do excellent work and you open doors for people. what can be more exciting than that?


----------



## terrywebster

Very nice!!


----------



## Designer1234

Here is one picture I have of one of my favorites. It is a Maori Chieftain. 

I was fascinated with the 'moko' tattoos on the faces of the maori men. Only the lower part of the face was tattoed on the women. I did a lot of them when I was in New Zealand for 3 years and some are still on walls of friends that received them over 40 years ago. One of our happiest memories of the most wonderful place! Life long friends are still there and I loved every moment of our life there.


----------



## Designer1234

Designer1234 said:


> I believe completely that there is talent in everyone -- that is why I opened the workshop section. It is sometimes difficult to bring out because of lack of confidence - or the feeling 'I could never do that' We all have different levels of talent but I really believe there is a place in every one of us who can do so much more if they try.
> 
> I debated whether I should show my work -- but if one or two people feel that it shows that if you try, you can do more than you think you can then I am glad I am showing it. I do it for me - not anyone else and it is a joy to me when people like my work. I would do it whether they liked it or not. that is the truth. It has given me so much --
> 
> We are all talented - some of us just don't know it - Now it is time to get off my soap box. sheesh Shirley !!!


----------



## bigtimeyarnie

Gorgeous, you're so talented!!


----------



## Katsch

Beautiful, love the stepping stone. This will be fun to see "other crafts". I love that you added , embrace our differences to your tag. I will follow suit and do the same.


----------



## Designer1234

Katsch said:


> Beautiful, love the stepping stone. This will be fun to see "other crafts". I love that you added , embrace our differences to your tag. I will follow suit and do the same.


It is a fitting statement that I have decided to live by if Ican. I believe it in my art completely - now I have to learn to accept it in my dealings with people I don't understand and even dislike. nice to talk to you.


----------



## Janet Cooke

Beautiful work. I just love birch.


----------



## standsalonewolf

awesome thank you


----------



## nrc1940

Shirley, what a beautiful life you have lived. And the fact that you've shared so much of of your talent with other people and been willing to teach others is a credit to you and your generosity. I'm glad your husband insisted on taking photos of your work so we all can enjoy it.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse

I am NOT surprised and always IMPRESSED with your talent Designer.

I especially LOVE your American Indian art.

Thanks so much for sharing your beautifully done art.


----------



## Designer1234

nrc1940 said:


> Shirley, what a beautiful life you have lived. And the fact that you've shared so much of of your talent with other people and been willing to teach others is a credit to you and your generosity. I'm glad your husband insisted on taking photos of your work so we all can enjoy it.


Thanks dear friend -- I debated whether to put so much stuff on and am debating whether to put more on later on -- but I feel so strongly that people should 'try' if they want to do something. As Wayne Gretsky the Canadian HOckey star was quoted as saying -- "You won't be able to score unless they shoot the puck"


----------



## Janet Cooke

Designer1234 said:


> Thanks dear friend -- I debated whether to put so much stuff on and am debating whether to put more on later on -- but I feel so strongly that people should 'try' if they want to do something. As Wayne Gretsky the Canadian HOckey star was quoted as saying -- "You won't be able to score unless they shoot the puck"


Please do.


----------



## nrc1940

LOL. So true. I was so reluctant when I first thought about learning to spin. I would have missed out on so much if I'd backed away and said, "I can't do that." Knitting is a great de-stressor and I knit more now that I spin, but spinning does a quicker job of shedding all those daily things that get us up tight.



Designer1234 said:


> Thanks dear friend -- I debated whether to put so much stuff on and am debating whether to put more on later on -- but I feel so strongly that people should 'try' if they want to do something. As Wayne Gretsky the Canadian HOckey star was quoted as saying -- "You won't be able to score unless they shoot the puck"


----------



## Designer1234

nrc1940 said:


> LOL. So true. I was so reluctant when I first thought about learning to spin. I would have missed out on so much if I'd backed away and said, "I can't do that." Knitting is a great de-stressor and I knit more now that I spin, but spinning does a quicker job of shedding all those daily things that get us up tight.


So true -- I don't know what I would have done without my knitting and crochet this past four years since my son got sick and then when Pat was so dangerously sick. It helped me deal with it - great therapy. i always wished I had tried spinning but likely won't start now. lots of things I still want to do but have to be realistic too.

I know that when I get my watercolors out and make simple cards all my stress or worry just leaves and I am content.


----------



## raedean

so wonderful.thank u for sharing with us.


----------



## Designer1234

Katsch said:


> Beautiful, love the stepping stone. This will be fun to see "other crafts". I love that you added , embrace our differences to your tag. I will follow suit and do the same.


I would like to see many many of us put that saying at the bottom of our avatars -- so that we can remember to avoid getting involved with arguing and ignore those who want to disrupt and cause trouble.

I would love to see

[Embrace our differences] on lots and lots of kP members. It is a promise that we will not join in any nastiness.


----------



## kwright

Lovely work. I'm sure it is a pleasure to look at it and remember doing it. These are the things memories are made of.


----------



## Designer1234

here are a few more of my projects .A friend made me a coat and herself one too. before she added the sleeves and joined the shoulders I did two appliqued and thread painted scenes on them -- each on different. I have gotten so much wear out of it and we enjoy wearing them out together. We get lots of interest! She lined it beautifully and it is a joint effort. I never wear it without thinking of her.


----------



## diane647

Designer1234 said:


> you are so right-- my years in Arizona made me love the southwestern mountains, desert and artwork. My years in New Zealand opened up a whole new wonder world of beautiful art work -- There is so much for us to learn and try.


Your work is outstanding!!!!


----------



## jmai5421

Designer1234 said:


> Thanks dear friend -- I debated whether to put so much stuff on and am debating whether to put more on later on -- but I feel so strongly that people should 'try' if they want to do something. As Wayne Gretsky the Canadian HOckey star was quoted as saying -- "You won't be able to score unless they shoot the puck"


Please post more. I admire all your work and I thank you for the workshop section.
You were wiles to take pictures. That is something I have not done and wish I had.
You are a true artist.


----------



## krankymax

Beautiful art.


----------



## gheitz

thank you for sharing your beautiful work.....I have been in the southwest and love the contrast of the red rock and bright blue sky.


----------



## amberdragon

these are really beautiful works of art...i am from the southwest, so the Native American art touches my heart...
i have never met any
one who is so talented in so many art forms!!
Blessings


----------



## Designer1234

CamillaDesertMouse said:


> I am NOT surprised and always IMPRESSED with your talent Designer.
> 
> I especially LOVE your American Indian art.
> 
> Thanks so much for sharing your beautifully done art.


Thankyou so much -- I fell in love with the Southwest. we spent many winters in Mesa and I was so impressed with Ted DeGrazia's work -- Most of my work in my condo is southwestern work. We miss going there each winter.


----------



## Designer1234

I want to let you know how you have warmed my heart with all the posts about my work. I have been fortunate to have a Husband who has always made sure I have a spot where I can 'do my thing' - He is absolutely sure I can do anything. He has never once in 58 years been negative about the time I spent, or the messes I made-- He helps me choose colors -- he has never said a negative thing about anything I have done. This has been the most important thing in my life. I have been allowed to try -- That is why I started the workshops -- people should have a chance to try -- and it is so amazing what they can accomplish when the give themselves a chance.

Once again you warm my heart.


----------



## Phylbert

Thank-you for sharing your beautiful creations. Your talent is amazing! And I am also thankful that you created the workshops forum here at Knitting Paradise. It has allowed many of us to explore a creative side of ourselves we didn't even think we had.


----------



## Designer1234

KNITTING AND CROCHET WORK

I have been knitting since I was 8 years old and crocheting since I was 20. for some years I didn't do much but as I have always gone back to it when I was stressed, I came back to it 4 years ago when I lost my son. I haven't touched a sewing machine since then. I love starting something and usually I have absolutely no idea what I am going to end up with. I finally learned from 5 mmdpns' and Darowil's workshops how to make socks and have a pair on the magic loop needles all the time. I love magic loop

I just found more discs - so will put a few more older projects in tomorrow - I hope I am not overstepping. some of these I haven't seen for ages. If you are bored just ignore this thread. I have so much I have made over the years. I am enjoying this process as some I had forgotten about.


----------



## Addyscloset1

Beautiful, Beautiful work!!!!! I would LOVE to meet you! You are one awesome woman!!!!!


----------



## Designer1234

Addyscloset1 said:


> Beautiful, Beautiful work!!!!! I would LOVE to meet you! You are one awesome woman!!!!!


That is what I love about KP we meet people from everywhere and we support each other's work, problems and just enjoy each other's company


----------



## sanchezs

What a talented lady you are. So many different gifts.


----------



## moherlyle

Stunning work. So glad you shared!


----------



## SavvyCrafter

Beautiful work! The stained glass piece is stunning and I really like the stepping stone! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## GrandmaNona

You are blessed with multiple talents. Beautiful work.


----------



## ptspraker

I have enjoyed looking at your pictures. You are one talented lady. Keep them coming!!


----------



## Cassews

WOW !!! Beautiful work ..


----------



## Fialka

Yes, it is really amazing, what you and we may create and do,- if we just let us try ! I do not have pictures,- just pleasant memories ! I had a lot of friends and I loved to make them something 'special', which you can't buy, but want to keep forever ! Life is short, so better we start creating our beautiful things , while we can ! Thank you again for encouragement and inspiration ! Fialka.


----------



## imashelefrat

I love them all, but love summer camping the most.


Designer1234 said:


> you are so right-- my years in Arizona made me love the southwestern mountains, desert and artwork. My years in New Zealand opened up a whole new wonder world of beautiful art work -- There is so much for us to learn and try.


----------



## bhanumathy

Love your work. You are very talented.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse

Shirley the cliff dwellers look a bit like Montezuma Castle.
I have not been there since I was a school girl child.
Fond memories.

You have lived such a rich life and it reflects in your work.

Even though I was born in Arizona .. I grew up all over Europe as a military brat.. lived in all 4 corners of the US and now HOME in Arizona for retirement.
I can relate to your life.

Anytime you venture our way please let me know.

Hug and God Bless you.

Camilla


----------



## Designer1234

CamillaDesertMouse said:


> Shirley the cliff dwellers look a bit like Montezuma Castle.
> I have not been there since I was a school girl child.
> Fond memories.
> 
> You have lived such a rich life and it reflects in your work.
> 
> Even though I was born in Arizona .. I grew up all over Europe as a military brat.. lived in all 4 corners of the US and now HOME in Arizona for retirement.
> I can relate to your life.
> 
> Anytime you venture our way please let me know.
> 
> Hug and God Bless you.
> 
> Camilla


Camilla-- it is much like Montezuma castle - but also Tonto National Park -- sort of my feelings about the cliff dwellers. so very fascinating. Loved imagining the people who lived there -- amazing. I have a couple more cliff dwelling wall hangings so will post them later on.


----------



## CAS50

Very beautiful art! You are super-talented and it must be wonderful and comforting to be surrounded by the things you've created!

I really enjoyed looking at them all. Your first wall applique, the Camping one is astonishingly fabulous. The trees and water look so life-like. It really just makes me happy looking at it all. WTG!!


----------



## Designer1234

I just finished felting the Felting party of four - felted ring cowl to match my felted hats. I didn't like it by itself but not too bad with the hats. They can be worn with both hats and I actually think it will work this winter


----------



## Carol77584

All of your work is beautiful. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## cathyknits

Wow! You're amazing! Thank you for showing us your work, it's lovely! I'm so glad this new section provided a place for you to share.


----------



## rujam

Delightful work.


----------



## DickWorrall

Love all your work. 
I was stationed in Arizona from 1969 to 1970 at Ft Huachuca.
I did get to Mexico a few times. 
I can see the influence Arizona had in some of your works.
Went to Vietnam from 1970 ti 1971. I meet up with people from that part of the world all the time.
So much to talk to then about when we meet.
Must be the same for you with all the places that you have been.
Dick


----------



## CaroleJS

You do such BEAUTIFUL work. My fav is your wall hanging Summer Camping. I also REALLY like your Coat of Many Colors. I love the colors you chose for this. Your other sweaters have great color combinations with each of them too.


----------



## Designer1234

bhanumathy said:


> Love your work. You are very talented.


I went to your store-- your jewelry is outstanding! good job! KPers, check out her link below her post!. It is obvious you are very very talented.


----------



## Designer1234

DickWorrall said:


> Love all your work.
> I was stationed in Arizona from 1969 to 1970 at Ft Huachuca.
> I did get to Mexico a few times.
> I can see the influence Arizona had in some of your works.
> Went to Vietnam from 1970 ti 1971. I meet up with people from that part of the world all the time.
> So much to talk to then about when we meet.
> Must be the same for you with all the places that you have been.
> Dick


Dick - I am honored you like my work. It is hard to explain how satisfying it is to just 'go for it. You have had an interesting life too -- We fell in love with New Zealand around the same time you were in Vietnam and we spent l0 years in Arizona once we were retired -- it is wonderful how people are the same in so many ways no matter where you go. That is where I grew to Love the States -We are such close neighbors and so many things alike and yet some differences.

You do beautiful work and I watch for your posts.

I also heard from John Dornan who shares his work so generously with all of us.

We have so many really talented people on KP. and I feel so lucky to have found this place.


----------



## Reyna

I love your work, Shirley, thank you for sharing it with us, and encouraging all of us to make the most of our talents, even those we are not aware of, but have a hunkering to attempt! There is no way that you are boasting, you are merely showing us some of your wonderful work. Would that I had kept pictures of some of the things I have done over the years, all gone now. I hope we are going to see some more.


----------



## Designer1234

These are stained glass stepping stones done in cement (concrete). I designed the stones from orders - so each one is individual- I used molds obtained from the Glass store and also used tin loaf tins, pie tins cake tins, etc.

I cut the glass and laid it face down on sticky paper with the right side of the glass facing down on the sticky paper, which was cut the same size as the mold. 

We then poured cement mixed by my husband - light first, medium strenth next and a heavier cement next (this would be the bottom of the stepping stone which would be in the ground. We let them stand outside (even in the rain) for 2 days, (oh and we vaselined the outside edges, once they had seasoned for 2 days, we carefully turned them over onto a table outside - lifted off the sticky clear paper and left them for 5 days minimum.

I was asked to make lots of different subjects - from birds to barns, to horses and other animals, to musical instruments and each one was 'one of a kind' I did these for 5 years in the summer at our cottage and then taught them in Arizona in the park we stayed at. 

so much fun! I can't do them any more as we now live in the city in a condo and it was a rather messy job between cutting the glass and using the cement. good memories though


----------



## Designer1234

here are some more diffferent types of work from over a period of 20 years.


----------



## Designer1234

here are a few more different projects


----------



## cathyknits

The forest snowfall is stunning!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Wow, so beautiful. I am a fan of all you do Designer. Hard to pick a favorite but your copper chieftan truly captured something so special and made the metal come alive. I love it all. I have followed you and your development here on KP since I first saw your post when your DH was so ill. You have gone on to share your talent with us and inspire us and teach us. Your workshops are a gift that will keep on giving. Please don't stop posting your work on this link as it is inspiring. MORE Please! And a big Thank you to your DH for having you take photos so we can all share in this.

BRAVO. This is like getting to go in a gallery without leaving my chair. Just Beautiful :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: This represents a lifetime of memories. A beautiful life. And yes, let's embrace our difference and be kind.


----------



## Designer1234

cathyknits said:


> The forest snowfall is stunning!


Thanks so much. I used white acrylice craft paint and put it on a toothbrush -- then took an old knife and pulled it across the toothbrush - (by the edge of the knife) Popsicle sticks also work. do it for a moment or two before you splatter the wall hanging -- it makes it look like a snowfall. However -- do it too thin rather than have it too thick. YOu can always add but if you get big 'blobs' they can spoil your piece. You should practice it a lot before you try it on a wall hanging or painting. It does work well with a dark background.


----------



## Designer1234

Angora1 said:


> Wow, so beautiful. I am a fan of all you do Designer. Hard to pick a favorite but your copper chieftan truly captured something so special and made the metal come alive. I love it all. I have followed you and your development here on KP since I first saw your post when your DH was so ill. You have gone on to share your talent with us and inspire us and teach us. Your workshops are a gift that will keep on giving. Please don't stop posting your work on this link as it is inspiring. MORE Please! And a big Thank you to your DH for having you take photos so we can all share in this.
> 
> BRAVO. This is like getting to go in a gallery without leaving my chair. Just Beautiful :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: This represents a lifetime of memories. A beautiful life. And yes, let's embrace our difference and be kind.


Angora -- you are one of the reasons I decided to put up my work here- you are so supportive and you make me feel that it is worthwhile to show my work so that people realize it is worth 'tryng' - even if you take one small step at a time. You are such a friend to me - and you always show me your support for everything I do. You have 'spread your wings this past year and I applaud you.

That is why I believe so much in the Workshops. It is hard to learn something on your own without help sometimes -and the workshops walk you through it and are taught by our own members. I so believe in trying - and not being afraid to fail. I have failed in my attempts all my life but I 
gained more confidence the more I tried something and it worked. I appreciate all the kind words about my work -- but more than that I hope you all ' try' something you think you can't do - and follow the steps slowly and step by step -- you might amaze yourself.

_I have taught all my life doing crafts- as nothing gives me more of a thrill than teaching people who don't think they 'have it' that they do have it and that they can do just about anything with help to get started_.

enough -- off my soap box. once again, thanks again dear Angora


----------



## Designer1234

Angora1 said:


> And yes, let's embrace our difference and be kind.


I appreciate it that you have put the 'Embrace our differences - be kind' motto.

There has been some unkind threads on KP recently where a few people hurt others by negative statements etc. A group of us have decided to put 'Embrace our Differences" and I added 'be kind' to mine. You will notice that Camilla of the desert has it under her posts, and there are others who have decided to join in. We commit ourselves to not get involved in arguments - but to ignore those who cause problems. We have decided to pm the person being bullied but not to answer on the thread. It would be great if more KP members joined us.

Thanks for supporting this Angora1


----------



## egglady

Thank you for sharing your talents. Beautiful work!


----------



## cathyknits

Designer1234 said:


> I appreciate it that you have put the 'Embrace our differences - be kind' motto.
> 
> There has been some unkind threads on KP recently where a few people hurt others by negative statements etc. A group of us have decided to put 'Embrace our Differences" and I added 'be kind' to mine. You will notice that Camilla of the desert has it under her posts, and there are others who have decided to join in. We commit ourselves to not get involved in arguments - but to ignore those who cause problems. We have decided to pm the person being bullied but not to answer on the thread. It would be great if more KP members joined us.]
> 
> I like that.


----------



## Designer1234

cathyknits said:


> Designer1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I appreciate it that you have put the 'Embrace our differences - be kind' motto.
> 
> There has been some unkind threads on KP recently where a few people hurt others by negative statements etc. A group of us have decided to put 'Embrace our Differences" and I added 'be kind' to mine. You will notice that Camilla of the desert has it under her posts, and there are others who have decided to join in. We commit ourselves to not get involved in arguments - but to ignore those who cause problems. We have decided to pm the person being bullied but not to answer on the thread. It would be great if more KP members joined us.]
> 
> I like that.
> 
> 
> 
> Thankyou for joining us - please pass the word around.
Click to expand...


----------



## egglady

cathyknits said:


> Designer1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I appreciate it that you have put the 'Embrace our differences - be kind' motto.
> 
> There has been some unkind threads on KP recently where a few people hurt others by negative statements etc. A group of us have decided to put 'Embrace our Differences" and I added 'be kind' to mine. You will notice that Camilla of the desert has it under her posts, and there are others who have decided to join in. We commit ourselves to not get involved in arguments - but to ignore those who cause problems. We have decided to pm the person being bullied but not to answer on the thread. It would be great if more KP members joined us.]
> 
> I like that.
Click to expand...


----------



## LizAnne

Wow! Those are all so nice. I would love to hang any in my home. Thank you for sharing. I know you can take a trip down memory lane with each work of your art.


----------



## rujam

They are all absolutely delightful.


----------



## Designer1234

here are a few more examples of my work. We are sorting out all our photos and I am finding some Ihad forgotten about .


----------



## Addyscloset1

WOW!!!!! BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Reyna

So lovely seeing more of your work! You are inspirational, and I hope seeing your work will inspire others to push their boundaries!


----------



## Designer1234

Reyna said:


> So lovely seeing more of your work! You are inspirational, and I hope seeing your work will inspire others to push their boundaries!


That is why I am posting my work. Thanks for the 
support and thanks for your kind words.


----------



## Designer1234

Still sorting out my pictures. here are a few more


----------



## cathyknits

I love your baskets. I've tried doing baskets and they've been very wobbly. The ones I see in shops and markets are much sturdier - like your look.


----------



## Designer1234

Here are a couple more pictures of wall hangings - One is a collage and has a variety of work . I hope you like it. I just realized that I put some knitting on this section. I apologize as it is for other craft work. I just decided I would put some of the things I have created and never gave it a second thought. I won't bother removing them as i would have to ask admin to do that for me. 


Anyway, here are are the new ones.


----------



## Reyna

Lovely! :-D :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## kacey66

Wow! All of your work is sensational! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Designer1234

I imagine everyone is getting ready for Christmas. I have still been checking out all my discs and am finding a few more pictures of my work


----------



## Cashmeregma

Designer, I just noted that you said a few of the thread sewing were works in progress. Does this mean you have started sewing again or are they ones you never finished??


----------



## Reyna

Thank you for sharing more of your work. Well worth a look!


----------



## Sandy L Hurd

Oh my goodness, what beautiful work. You truly are an artist. Thank you so much.


----------



## Designer1234

Angora1 said:


> Designer, I just noted that you said a few of the thread sewing were works in progress. Does this mean you have started sewing again or are they ones you never finished??


Most were works in progress when the picture was taken.

I think all the projects shown were finished. I have some more which I will post one of these days. Thanks for your unending support of my work Angora1.


----------



## London Girl

Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone -- I have been doing different art projects my whole life. I have tried just about everything at one time or another. I have taught many of them through out the years, and I think it has made my life brighter, more enjoyable and I feel It is part of my being. here are a few of my memories -- I will post more as I find the pictures. Please, my hopes for all of us is that we enjoy the process -


Wow, that is such beautiful work Shirley! I too like to play with lots of different crafts, I agree with you that it makes life brighter and very little compares with the glow of satisfaction when a project turns out well!!


----------



## jollypolly

Designer1234 said:


> Thanks dear friend -- I debated whether to put so much stuff on and am debating whether to put more on later on -- but I feel so strongly that people should 'try' if they want to do something. As Wayne Gretsky the Canadian HOckey star was quoted as saying -- "You won't be able to score unless they shoot the puck"


Your pieces are lovely, amazing! I agree that fear keeps us from beginning.


----------



## GrandmaJan

Wow - your work is amazing!


----------



## Marny CA

Designer123, thank you for showing some of your treasures.

My curiosity isn't always paid attention to when it comes up - like learning how to knit entrelac. After seeing a gal knitting this WAAAAAY too difficult technique, it took me 40 years to give it a try. Forty years of wishing/thinking/not doing. Wasteful.

Then I gave it a try -- and what a shocker! After a few froggings, I did it! Made a few items ... and enjoyed the technique very much. Does not mean that everything I knit is entrelac - but sure is a fabulous feeling to know that I can do it.

Same with painting, acting, traveling by Self, eating by Self ... and more than I can even think of.

Oh, and quilting and bobbin lace!

If I have an itch, I scratch it. So, if I want to try something, I get to it earlier. ;-) Since I don't know what is beyond this journey, it's best to DIN just in case the next journey doesn't include such things. DIN - do it now.

Again, thank you! Love seeing all you've accomplished. Well, some of it.


----------



## Designer1234

Hi everyone --- here are a few more pictures. I was quite involved in postcard swaps a few years ago -- here are some of mine as well as some recent watercolor cards I have made .


----------



## Designer1234

here are some watercolor cards


----------



## crochet_away

Silly question.... 
Is thread painting like embroidery, or something completely different?

and yes i did google it, but to me it's seems to be the same thing!


----------



## Designer1234

crochet_away said:


> Silly question....
> Is thread painting like embroidery, or something completely different?
> 
> and yes i did google it, but to me it's seems to be the same thing!


It is embroidery of a type. you lower your feed dogs and use an embroidery foot on your machine then you go back and forth and 'paint' using different colored threads.


----------



## crochet_away

Ah right, got it now thank you 
Oh yes and i did mean to say you have done very beautiful pieces..


----------



## jmai5421

Beautiful Shirley.


----------



## Designer1234

laurelarts said:


> You are so very gifted. Isn't it wonderful to be able to express yourself that way? Thank you for sharing.


Thankyou -- you are gifted too. It has made such a difference in my life as I love creating new things. Life is good.


----------



## eshlemania

What a journey through your heart. Thank you so much for sharing your life journey of creativity. Wonderful stuff and an encouragement to us all.


----------



## Pat FP

Could you tell me about thread painting? I don't know that I have heard of thread painting.


----------



## TLL

Thank you so much for sharing your incredible talent with us, Shirley. The work you have done with fabric is outstanding!...and everything else. :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234

Pat FP said:


> Could you tell me about thread painting? I don't know that I have heard of thread painting.


You put your feed dogs down and put on an embroiderfoot - then I put it at a narrow zig zag or whatever width I want and sew back and forth just like I am painting. I always go in the direction of the flow of the subject -- never across it. Then you change color and add shadows etc. I do trees, Animals and birds as well as bushes, etc. Here are some examples - you need to know your colors - however you can also print of the printable fabric in color and follow the colors in the picture. It is such a fun thing to do. Here are quite a few examples which will show you how to do it.


----------



## TLL

How fun! The dimension you get is amazing. :thumbup:


----------



## Pat FP

Dear designer 123,
Thanks for the explanation. Of thread painting. It is so beautiful and your talents are amazing.


----------



## Designer1234

Each time I go through my discs I find another one with my work . so here are a few more pictures. I hope I haven't duplicated any of the pieces - if I have, forgive me. Shirley


----------



## greatgrammam

Designer1234, You are one Beautiful, Fantastic, Amazing and Very Talented Woman. Please always post your beautiful art....it's a joy to look at and to see all you have accomplished is just awesome! It's our pleasure to have the opportunity to see so many beautiful things done by one very kind and helpful KPers on this site.

Thank you for sharing and keep it going.....everything is so beautiful and well done.

Very Sincerely......greatgrammam
Embrace our differences, be kind


----------



## Designer1234

greatgrammam said:


> Designer1234, You are one Beautiful, Fantastic, Amazing and Very Talented Woman. Please always post your beautiful art....it's a joy to look at and to see all you have accomplished is just awesome! It's our pleasure to have the opportunity to see so many beautiful things done by one very kind and helpful KPers on this site.
> 
> Thank you for sharing and keep it going.....everything is so beautiful and well done.
> 
> Very Sincerely......greatgrammam
> Embrace our differences, be kind


Thankyou so much -- you and the other friends on KP who have looked at my lifetime of work, warm my heart. My creations have made my life rich -- I have enjoyed all the different projects over the years. I am finding more and more of my discs and will continue to post pictures. Thanks again.! Thanks for finishing your posts with

embrace our differences, be kind - more and more of us are putting this on the bottom of our posts .


----------



## Designer1234

I have posted more work on the following link

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-256694-1.html


----------



## jmai5421

Thanks Shirley
I love looking at your work. It is beautiful. I also like how you have photographed and organized everything.


----------



## Reyna

As usual, more amazing work. It is lovely to see your talent being put to use!


----------



## Lisa Wells

These are ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS!!!! What gifts God has given you. And it is so awesome that you have blessed so many people with your talents. I feel so grateful for this website and being able to learn from people like you! Thank you from the depths of my heart!


----------



## Lisa Wells

Wonderful felted cowl with the hat!!!


----------



## Lisa Wells

Oh my gosh, I keep thinking "WOW", and as the pages go on and on, and I think again another "WWWWOWWW", it doesn't stop, it just keeps getting better!
Designer1234, you are surely blessed. This work of yours is so wonderful. Thank you for sharing it!


----------



## Northernrobin

I just went through all of your photos in this thread. You are a living example of the human urge to "create"! lovely work..and a lovely way to record you life..


----------



## Treenya

The workshop line doesn't seem to work for me.


----------



## Designer1234

My workshop link is corrected under all my posts. Sorry!


----------



## Treenya

It works on this one, thank you! Not sure why I couldn't get it to come up earlier today.


----------



## Designer1234

Treenya said:


> It works on this one, thank you! Not sure why I couldn't get it to come up earlier today.


I just changed my avatar and posted the link incorrectly!! grrr.


----------



## 121008

Love them all!! &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Jeannie2009

Oh my goodness. I don't have the words to express my admiration. You are an amazingly talented artist.


----------



## Designer1234

There is another link to my work

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-256694-1.html


----------



## grma16

Beautiful job on all. You are very talented.


----------



## perlie24

You are such a very talented person and to top it all you have such a generous heart.


----------



## Designer1234

Hi everyone! I see that everyone is so talented!

I spent this last week making some watercolor cards for Christmas presents. I finished some last night. I hope you like them (they will be given away as sets of 5 or 6 -so special friends. I took some pictures and there are a couple of duplicate shots so just ignore the duplicates.


----------



## Nanimal

You are so creative and talented. Thank you for sharing all of your awesome abilities! WOW!


----------



## Nanimal

Your work is really beautiful! All of it is pleasing to the eye, but the leave, especially, have my heart.


----------



## Designer1234

Nanimal said:


> Your work is really beautiful! All of it is pleasing to the eye, but the leave, especially, have my heart.


I think I enjoy doing the autumn leaves the most. Although the rockies belong in my heart although we now live on Vancouver Island.


----------



## Nanimal

Designer1234 said:


> I think I enjoy doing the autumn leaves the most. Although the rockies belong in my heart although we now live on Vancouver Island.


You do them very well. Your pleasure in doing them shines through.


----------



## Designer1234

Nanimal said:


> You do them very well. Your pleasure in doing them shines through.


Thankyou!!


----------



## Jean Marie

Hi Designer 1234,
Very Nice Work!
What is thread painting?


----------



## vislandgirl54

You are incredibly talented and gifted!


----------



## Designer1234

Jean Marie said:


> Hi Designer 1234,
> Very Nice Work!
> What is thread painting?


It is applicque and dropping your feed dogs and putting specific colored thread in your sewing machine and going back and forth 'painting your picture with thread.


----------



## Designer1234

Designer1234 said:


> It is applicque and dropping your feed dogs and putting specific colored thread in your sewing machine and going back and forth 'painting your picture with thread.


I just realized I showed how this was done when I posted this topic. Oh well, here it is again. Shirley


----------



## mrleese

Thank you for sharing!! Your work is so beautiful. You are truly gifted!!


----------



## imashelefrat

Thank you for posting the recent pictures. I went back to page one and enjoyed all of it all over again.
I enjoy to see creative people try and succeed to make beautiful arts and crafts in so many ways.
Keep up the wonderful work, not to mention all the KALs.


----------



## Jean Marie

Hi Designer 1234, Lovely Work!


----------



## Designer1234

crafterwantabe said:


> Did you create all the beautiful pieces of art? If so, you are a very talented lady. Love them all. Mary


yes all the work shown is my life. I am so glad hubby insisted on taking pictures. I had forgotten a lot of the things.


----------



## RosD

Beautiful work Shirley, you are very talented and we are so lucky to have you here!!! &#128158;


----------



## Designer1234

RosD said:


> Beautiful work Shirley, you are very talented and we are so lucky to have you here!!! 💞


Thankyou. I am just very lucky to be here. I love this forum. I also think this section is outstanding. I am hoping we can have a class in the summer of one of the crafts. I am looking around for something that might please a lot of people.


----------

